# ظلم اللغة العربيه للمرأه!!!!!!!!!



## christ my lord (11 يناير 2007)

يقال أن اللغة العربية ظلمت المرأة في خمسة مواضع 
وهي *****​

أولاً: إذا كان الرجل لا يزال على قيد الحياة فيقال عنه انه حي 
أما إذا كانت المرأة لا تزال على قيد الحياة فيقال عنها أنها !!...حية 
أعاذنا الله من لدغتها ( الحية وليس المرأة) 

ثانياً : إذا أصاب الرجل في قوله أو فعله فيقال عنه أنه ..مصيب 
أما إذا أصابت المرأة في قولها أو فعلها فيقال عنها أنها مصيبة ! 

ثالثاً: إذا تولى الرجل منصب القضاء فيقال عنه أنه قاضي 
أما إذا تولت المرأة منصب القضاء فيقال عنها أنها قاضيه ...!! والقاضيه هي المصيبه العظيمه التي تنزل بالمرء فتقضي عليه ... يا لطيف!!!! 

رابعاً: إذاأصبح الرجل عضواً في أحد المجالس النيابيه فيقال عنه أنه نائب 
أما إذا أصبحت المرأة عضواً في أحدا لمجالس النيابيه فيقال عنها أنها نائبه ...!!! 
وكماتعلمون فإن النائبه هي أخت المصيبه 

خامساً : إذا كان للرجل هوايه يتسلى بهاولا يحترفها فيقال عنه أنه هاوي 
أما إذا كانت للمرأة هوايه تتسلى بها ولا 
تحترفها فيقال عنها أنها هاويه !!.... 
والهاويه هي إحدى أسماء جهنّم والعياذ بالله.......​
(مسكينه المرأه)

طبعا هذا الكلام منقوووول​


----------



## ارووجة (11 يناير 2007)

*حتى اللغة؟!
ايوه هههه

ربنا يعيننا

شكرا ليك على الموضوع الجميل*


----------



## christ my lord (11 يناير 2007)

ارووجة قال:


> *حتى اللغة؟!
> ايوه هههه
> 
> ربنا يعيننا
> ...



الف شكر على مرورك يا اروجة ربنا يباركك​


----------



## artamisss (11 يناير 2007)

لغه الضاد (ض)  لغه ظالمه  زى اصحابها  اللى اخترعوها  هانعمل ايه  بقى قضاءنا ان حتى اللغه  نتحرم من  حقنا فيها


----------



## christ my lord (11 يناير 2007)

artamisss قال:


> لغه الضاد (ض)  لغه ظالمه  زى اصحابها  اللى اخترعوها  هانعمل ايه  بقى قضاءنا ان حتى اللغه  نتحرم من  حقنا فيها



شكرااا جدااا على مرورك .... ههههههه بس والله عندك حق لغة ظالمة زى اصحابها ... تعليق رائععععععع​


----------



## بنت الفادى (11 يناير 2007)

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل حتى اللغه العربيه كمان
هنقول 
شكرا على التنبيه دااااااااااااااا:ranting: 
:t32: :t32: ​


----------



## tina_tina (11 يناير 2007)

اكيد الكلام ده مش علينا خالص
احنا مالنا ومال اللغة العربية 
احنا هنقلب على لغة تانية باذن الله
ههههههههههههههههه
شكرا اوى على الموضوع


----------



## christ my lord (12 يناير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> اكيد الكلام ده مش علينا خالص
> احنا مالنا ومال اللغة العربية
> احنا هنقلب على لغة تانية باذن الله
> ههههههههههههههههه
> شكرا اوى على الموضوع



فعلا يا تينا اللغة دى مش تبعنا خالص احنا المفروض منتكلمش عربى لانها بتاعة البعدا الميتسموش .. انتى فهمانى طبعاا .. لغتنا احنا المفروض القبطية .. لكن هنعمل اية بقة فى الاحتلال ربنا يخادهم بلغتهم .. قولى امين ... وشكراا جداا ليكى .. ربنا يباركك​


----------



## thepower (12 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا علي الموضوع يا يوساب وارجو نقله للنكت

مش لغرض ما والله

لكن لان في ناس افتكرت ان الموضوع جد 
ههههههههههههه



artamisss قال:


> لغه الضاد (ض)  لغه ظالمه  زى اصحابها  اللى اخترعوها  هانعمل ايه  بقى قضاءنا ان حتى اللغه  نتحرم من  حقنا فيها




ياريت محدش يزعل مني لكن الموضوع هزلي جدا والله انا دخلت عليه من الروابط الي تحت ومكنتش عارف ده في انهي قسم لاني افتكرته في النكت  
بصراحه صعقت لما لقيت ان في ناس خدت الكلام جد !!


----------



## christ my lord (12 يناير 2007)

thepower قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا علي الموضوع يا يوساب وارجو نقله للنكت
> 
> ...



احنا والله عارفين ان الموضوع هزلى .. بس هدى اعصابك انت معلش .. خليها عليك المرة دى انت الكبير ... وشكراااااا على مرورك​


----------



## † sun_flower † (12 يناير 2007)

*نحنا دايما مظلومين كدا والله حرام:smil13: 
بس الواحد ما بيخدش بالو من الكلمات دي
و اكيد لازم يكون في ظلم للرجالةكمان  واحنا مش واخدين بالنا 
هفكر شويا وارجعلكو و مصيبة لو ملقتش كلمات بتظلم الراجل

شكرا ليك يوساب عالموضوع الحلو
و بالنسبة لكلام  thepower ما بعتقد انو في حد اخد الكلام جد
دا باين من الردود والموضوع مبين نكتة  ..*


----------



## ayah (12 يناير 2007)

يوساب قال:


> يقال أن اللغة العربية ظلمت المرأة في خمسة مواضع
> وهي *****​
> 
> أولاً: إذا كان الرجل لا يزال على قيد الحياة فيقال عنه انه حي
> ...




شكرا لك


----------



## ayah (12 يناير 2007)

artamisss قال:


> لغه الضاد (ض)  لغه ظالمه  زى اصحابها  اللى اخترعوها  هانعمل ايه  بقى قضاءنا ان حتى اللغه  نتحرم من  حقنا فيها



لمادا تقولي لغة الضاض ظالمة زي اصحابها اللي اخترعوها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لو عايزة تتكلمي لغة قبطية محدش مانعك


----------



## mrmr120 (12 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههه
حلوة يايوساب 
شوفوا ان المراة غلابانة ازى​


----------



## christ my lord (12 يناير 2007)

اولا يا استاد يوسات ادا كنت انت جاهل اللغة العربية ما زنب لغة الضاض كلمة حية ليست موجودة فى لغة الضاض يامثقف وانت تقول أما إذا كانت المرأة لا تزال على قيد الحياة فيقال عنها أنها !!...حية لا يا استاد يقال عنها انها ما زالت على قيد الحياة هده هي لغة الضاض 


شكراا على ردك الجميل دة .. وانا لست جاهل باللغة العربية ... ثم انا لم اكتب هذا الموضوع بل هو منقول كما هو واضح لك الا اذا انت اعمى لا ترى .. كما انة لا يحق لك ان تتهمنى بالجهل طالما انا لم اكتب هذا الموضوع .. ولكنة من الواضح انك انت قمة فى الجهل لانة لم يوجد فى الموضوع ثمة كلام تدل على اللغة العربية الفصحى بل كل ما كتب فى اللغة العربية دون تحديد وكل من اطلع فهم ذلك لان الامر واضح وغير محتاج للفزلكة الغبية التى انت وضحتها لنا لاننا نفهم كل ما انت قولتة دون ان تتفوة بحرف واحد .. فنحن غير محتاجين لشرح من شخص مثلك هجومى وغير محترم ..​

لمادا تقولي لغة الضاض ظالمة زي اصحابها اللي اخترعوها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لو عايزة تتكلمي لغة قبطية محدش مانعك​

وما هو شانك فى ذلك ؟؟؟ هذا الكلام ليس موجه لك ؟؟؟ ونحن نقول كما يشاء لنا وكما يحلو لنا .. ولا احد اراد اخذ رايك العقيم هذا .. ونحن بالفعل نتكلم باللغة القبطية وهذا ايضا يدل على جهلك لانك لا تعلم اننا نتكلم اللغة القبطية بالفعل فى طقوسنا الدنية ... 



انت انسان غير مؤادب ومحترم محدش مانعك تتكلم اللغة القبطية ولمادا منتداكم ناطك باللغة العربية ؟
اعتقد لا يوجد احتلال عربي فى الانترنت هههههههه انتى فهمنى طبعا 


شكراا لك على هذا .. ولكنى اريد منك التوضيح لماذا انا انسان غير مؤدب؟؟ .. هل انت تعرفنى من قبل ؟؟؟ واضح انك بالفعل جاهل فى الكتابة والاملاء وانت تحتاج ان ترجع الى الفصول الابتدائية لكى تتعلم كيف تكتب ... المفروض كلمة( مؤدب) بدون حرف الف كما انت كاتب ..ولعلك تعلل بانها خطا مطبعى .. ولكن على العموم واضح انك اعمى وجاهل فى نفس الوقت ​


----------



## christ my lord (12 يناير 2007)

† sun_flower † قال:


> *نحنا دايما مظلومين كدا والله حرام:smil13:
> بس الواحد ما بيخدش بالو من الكلمات دي
> و اكيد لازم يكون في ظلم للرجالةكمان  واحنا مش واخدين بالنا
> هفكر شويا وارجعلكو و مصيبة لو ملقتش كلمات بتظلم الراجل
> ...



الف شكر على مرورك وربنا يباركك​


----------



## christ my lord (12 يناير 2007)

mrmr120 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة يايوساب
> شوفوا ان المراة غلابانة ازى​



شكراا يا مرمر على المرور ربنا يباركك​


----------



## christ my lord (12 يناير 2007)

انت كمان شكرا على ردك الجميل ده 
الموضوع للجميع ومن حقي اقول رائي 

الموضوع للجميع ومن حقك ان تقول رأيك بالأدب والأحترام وليس بأسلوب هجومى كما فعلت ​
وليس من شانك ان ترد على رد مش موجه لك ​لا طبعا من شأنى ان ارد عليك .. لانك قمت بالرد على شخص اشترك بموضوع انا وضعتة .. فمن حقى ان ارد على اى تعليق يرد اسفل موضوعاتى ..​
تريد توضيح على قلة ادبك حاضر اقراء جيدا ​هذا لم يدل على قلة الادب فانت لا تعرفينى بعد ... وانا لم اوضح معنى كلمة (الميتسموش ) ومن اين انت عرفت مقصدى فى ذلك المعنى .. هل القران مكتوب باللغة العمية لا طبعا .. اذا انا لم اقصد القران .. اما من ناحية المسلمين فيوجد مسلمين لا يتكلموا اللغة العربية .. اذا فليس لك الحق ان تخمن ما هو مقصدى .. وعلى الفرض كان هذا مقصدى .. فليس من حقك ان ترد بهذا الاسلوب البذيء لاننى لم اوجة اهانة لشخصك فانا اتكلم على العموم وليس بصفة شخصية .. ​
بخصوص الخطا المطبعي اسمع انت كمان ارتكبت خطا كلمة شكراا لازم تضع الف وحدي وليس اثنين فى الاخر وكلمة التوضيح تكتب كدة اريد منك توضيح من دون الف وحرف ل شفت مفيش حد احسن من حد خطا مطبعي طبعا لازم انا وانت نرجع الى الفصول الابتدائية لكى نتعلم كيف نكتب كمان اريد ان اوضح لك شيء انا امراة وليس رجل انتبه عندما تخاطبني ​
اولا انا لم ارتكب لا خطا مطبعى ولا املائى لان( الالف) الزائدة فى كلمة (شكراا) هى زيادة تاكيد للكلمة ومعناها .. كما تكتب كلمة( جداا) وانا متعود على ذلك فى جميع كتباتى (اطلعى عليها لكى تعرفين) .. ولكن من الواضح انك فعلا محتاجة للتعلم من اول وجديد .. لاحظى معى ما كتبتية (الف وحدى) هل هذا خطا مطبعى ؟؟ المفروض تكتبين (الف واحدة) انتبهى جيدااا لما تكتبين لعل يكون هذا درس لك بان تكونى متيقظة لما تكتبية ... وانا لايهمنى فى شىء كونك امرأة او رجل .. هذاااا لا يعنينى البتة... ​


----------



## tina_tina (12 يناير 2007)

يوساب قال:


> فعلا يا تينا اللغة دى مش تبعنا خالص احنا المفروض منتكلمش عربى لانها بتاعة البعدا الميتسموش .. انتى فهمانى طبعاا .. لغتنا احنا المفروض القبطية .. لكن هنعمل اية بقة فى الاحتلال ربنا يخادهم بلغتهم .. قولى امين ... وشكراا جداا ليكى .. ربنا يباركك​


 
اميننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن
​


----------



## artamisss (12 يناير 2007)

هو بصراحه انا هانقله فعلا فى النكت بس بدون زععععععععللللل


----------



## christ my lord (13 يناير 2007)

artamisss قال:


> هو بصراحه انا هانقله فعلا فى النكت بس بدون زععععععععللللل



وازعل لية هو الموضوع فعلا كان المفروض انا اضعة فى منتدى النكت .. الغلطة من عندى انا .. وشكراا جداا ليكى على النقل​


----------



## christ my lord (13 يناير 2007)

واضح جدااا يا (اية) انك جاهلة بمعنى الكلمة .. وبتتفزلكى على الفاضى .. انا الان ابتسم ابتسامة سخرية منك .. ولذلك لا اتدنى لمستواكى .. واعلق على ما كتبتية .. اريدك ان تراجعى نفسك جيدا .. شكلك يثير للسخرية والضحك .. على العموم انا لم ادخل فى جدال عقيم  ليس فية اى ثمار .. وهذا ليس ضعف منى .. بالعكس تماما بل توجد اية عندنا تقول (لا تدخلوا فى المناقشات الغبية ) فهى ليست مثمرة .. وعلى العموم مرحب بيكى اخت فاضلة .. وسمحينى اذا انا اخطأت .. وسلام ونعمة​


----------



## christ my lord (13 يناير 2007)

واضح جدااا يا (اية) انك جاهلة بمعنى الكلمة .. وبتتفزلكى على الفاضى .. انا الان ابتسم ابتسامة سخرية منك .. ولذلك لا اتدنى لمستواكى .. واعلق على ما كتبتية .. اريدك ان تراجعى نفسك جيدا .. شكلك يثير للسخرية والضحك .. على العموم انا لم ادخل فى جدال عقيم  ليس فية اى ثمار .. وهذا ليس ضعف منى .. بالعكس تماما بل توجد اية عندنا تقول (لا تدخلوا فى المناقشات الغبية ) فهى ليست مثمرة .. وعلى العموم مرحب بيكى اخت فاضلة .. وسمحينى اذا انا اخطأت ..

ياخد مين بالظبط مين اللي احتل بلدكم اقباط مصر تقول المسلمين فى مصر احتلوا مصر هنا استطيع ان اقول لك انت تقصد مسلمين مصر بموضوعك المنقول مش كدة بردو 
اسمع يا هدا لغة الضاض لغة عربية واللغة العربية لغة القران الكريم والقران الكريم فى كل البلدان مهما كانت لغتهم ان كان يتكلم الهندي او العربي لا يستطيع قراءة القران الكريم الا باللغة العربية الفصحى فاهم يا شاطر 

اولا : كويس انك عارفة ان مصر محتلة من المسلمين .. معلومة احيكى عليها .. ثانيا: سؤال هام ارجو الاجابة علية :انت تقولين القران باللغة العربية فى كل البلدان ولا يستطيع احد قراتة بغير هذة اللغة .. اذا هل الله غير قادر ان ينزل كتابة للعالم كافة يسهل ترجمتة وقراءتة بجميع اللغات حتى يهدى كل من يؤمن بة ويكون الايمان بالله يسر وليس عسر ؟؟؟.. حيث انة قاصر على لغة واحدة فقط .. ولو كانت اجابتك بان القران ترجم  (هل يصح قراة القران بأى لغة غير العربية؟؟) .. اذا لماذا تقولين ان القران لا يستطيع احد قراءتة الا بالغة العربية الفصحى يا ( شطورة)؟؟؟ انا منتظر الاجابة .. ورجاءا عدم الدخول فى مهاترات .. ونجعل الحوار مفيد لى ولك .. ​


----------



## tohamy150 (13 يناير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> اميننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن
> ​



ياعيني عالمحبه
واحد بيدعي علينا والتانيه بتقول امين
لو عايزين تعرفوا مكانكم يابنات يانصارى تعالوا نفتح الكتاب المقدس ونشوف مكانة المرأه
أنا متأكد ان لو فتحت موضوع زي ده الاداره هاتقفله وعضويتي هاتتلغي
بس قبل ماتتكلموا في حاجه لازم تدرسوها من جميع الجوانب عشان مش تجيبوا لنفسكم الكلام
لأنه ماعروف مكانة المرأه المسيحيه في الكتاب المقدس وفلتصمت نسائكم في الكنائس
وانا بضيف كمان على العدد ده وبقول فلتصمت نسائكم في الكنائس والمنتديات


----------



## ayah (13 يناير 2007)

يوساب قال:


> اولا : كويس انك عارفة ان مصر محتلة من المسلمين .. معلومة احيكى عليها .. ثانيا: سؤال هام ارجو الاجابة علية :انت تقولين القران باللغة العربية فى كل البلدان ولا يستطيع احد قراتة بغير هذة اللغة .. اذا هل الله غير قادر ان ينزل كتابة للعالم كافة يسهل ترجمتة وقراءتة بجميع اللغات حتى يهدى كل من يؤمن بة ويكون الايمان بالله يسر وليس عسر ؟؟؟.. حيث انة قاصر على لغة واحدة فقط .. ولو كانت اجابتك بان القران ترجم  (هل يصح قراة القران بأى لغة غير العربية؟؟) .. اذا لماذا تقولين ان القران لا يستطيع احد قراءتة الا بالغة العربية الفصحى يا ( شطورة)؟؟؟ انا منتظر الاجابة .. ورجاءا عدم الدخول فى مهاترات .. ونجعل الحوار مفيد لى ولك .. [/CENTER]





مهما كتبت في هذا الشأن لن تفهم لأن قراءة البايبل ليس ورائها فائدة من ناحية الثواب والأجر عند الله أو فائدة ثقافية أو أدبية كما لمسناها من القصص الجنسية التي تزين البايبل .

القرآن الكريم عند قراءته باللغة العربية يعتبر تعبد بتلاوته ولكل حرف يقرأ أجر والحسنة بعشرة أمثالها ... وهذا الأجر يحث كل المسلمين تعلم اللغة العربية على قدر استطاعتهم ليكسبوا الثواب ، وبذلك أصبحت اللغة العربية هي أفضل لغات العالم ، وهي اللغة الوحيدة التي تحتوي على أكثر من مليون وثلاثمائة كلمة بل والأعظم من ذلك أن قواعدها ثابت لا يقع عليها تعديل أو تجديد كما يحدث بجميع لغات العالم ولم تضيع وتفنى كما حدث للغة القبطية التي لم تتمكن من الصمود امام اللغة العربية طويلاً بعد الفتح الإسلامي وها هو أنت الآن تتكلم اللغة العربية وتجاهلت اللغة القبطية لأنها لغة تافهة لا أصل لها لأنها مستمدة من اليونانية لأن حروفها الأبجدية مثل اليونانية مع بعد إضافات صغيرة ولم تؤمن بالله .

لذلك من كرم الله علينا وعلى كل من يعتنق الإسلام وليس من أصل عربي ويحاول أن يقرأ القرآن بالعربية على قدر استطاعتها ، أكرمه الله بالثواب ضعفي ثواب من يقرئه بطلاقه ... لذلك نجد أن كل المسلمين الذين ليسوا من أصول عربية يتعلمون اللغة العربية بحب واشتياق فأصبحت اللغة العربية هي الأولى في العالم .

اما بقولك : ((هل الله غير قادر ان ينزل كتابة للعالم كافة يسهل ترجمتة وقراءتة بجميع اللغات حتى يهدى كل من يؤمن بة ويكون الايمان بالله يسر وليس عسر ؟؟؟)) 

أولاً : الإيمان بالله لا يحتاج لغة بل يحتاج عاقل .
ثانياً : الكرة الأرضية بها أكثر من 5000 لغة ، فما هي اللغة التي يمكن أن يجتمع عليها البشرية ؟! فإن كانت اللغة الإنجليزية والفرنسية هم اللغتان السائدتان تجارياً وسياسياً إلا أن أكثر من نصف سكان الأرض لا يجيدون قرائتها أو نطقها .

فلا تحاول أن تدعي أن اللغة العربية تعرقل الإيمان بالله ، فها أنت تتحدث بها وتكتب بها ولا تفقه من قواعدها شيء والأعجب أنك لا تؤمن بالله ، علماً بأن أكثر المسلمين ليست لغتهم الأولى هي العربية .

هل علمت الآن حكمة الله وأن اللغة العربية لم ولن تمثل مشكلة في العقيدة الإسلامية .

فأنظر إلى ماليزيا وأندونسيا وأفغانستان وباكستان والهند والصين واليابان وكوريا وروسيا والأمريكتين وأوربا ..إلخ ، ليست لغتهم الأولى هي العربية ولكن بها مسلمين من أصول ليست عربية وأصبح أكثر من خُمس سكان العالم مسلمين ..... فلو كانت اللغة العربية عقبة في الإيمان لما آمنوا كل هؤلاء .

لذلك نقول أن الله عز وجل قادر على كل شيء وقد حقق ما ذكرته باللغة العربية ، والآن بالمملكة العربية السعودية أكبر مجمع في العالم يقوم بطباعة القرآن ب65 لغة والمسلمين في تزايد ولو كره الضالون .

فإن كانت اللغة العربية صعب عليك ، فالعيب ليس في اللغة بل العيب منك ، لأننا لو جئنا بشخص فرنسي وقلنا له أن هناك من يتكلم لغة ولا يعلم قواعدها .. فعلى الفور سيسخر ويقول أن هذا الشخص ... ، فهمت ؟ .

لهذا يمكن أن يقرأ أي شخص القرآن بأي لغة ولكننا لا نعتبره متعبد بالتلاوة ، ولا يجوز الصلاة بلغة غير العربية .. فالترجمة مقصورة على أن يفهم القارئ ما بالقرآن وطهارته من الأكاذيب والألفاظ الخادشة للحياء والقصص الجنسية كما هو الحال بالبايبل ليعلم أنه كتاب سماوي وليعلم ما يقال بالصلاة ... وأعتقد أن المغني سامي يوسف وغيره أمثال اللورد هدلي سليل الأسرة المالكة هم خير دليل فيمكنك قراءة قصة اسلامهم وتعلمهم اللغة العربية .

اما قول : ((ان القران لا يستطيع احد قراءتة الا بالغة العربية الفصحى)) ... لأنه لا يجوز أن يقرأ القرآن بالعامية كما هو الحال والمعروف بركاكة البايبل ... فهيهات هيهات ياعزيزي .

فهمت أم أكرر كلامي مرة أخرى ،، فأنت تعلم ان التكرار يعلم .. إيه ؟ ... الشطار طبعاً .


----------



## christ my lord (14 يناير 2007)

مهما كتبت في هذا الشأن لن تفهم لأن قراءة البايبل ليس ورائها فائدة من ناحية الثواب والأجر عند الله أو فائدة ثقافية أو أدبية كما لمسناها من القصص الجنسية التي تزين البايبل .

هذا الاسلوب فى النقاش لا اسمح بة ... احذرك ... ان كنت تريدى الاستمرار فى النقاش فتخلى عن هذا الاسلوب الوقح والبذىء .. وان كان هذا الاسلوب ينم عن مدى ادبك واحترامك ... وعندما تتكلمين عن الكتاب المقدس تتكلمى عنة بكل احترام وادب بالاجبار والا سوف يتم طردك .. عندما تحدثت معكى لم اتفوة بكلمة تسىء الى دينك .. فعليكى ان تتناقشى بنفس الاسلوب..

كما ان قرانك ايضا ملىء بالقذارة الجنسية وتصريح عام بالدعارة سورة النور33 - (ولا تكرهوا فتياتكم على البغاء ان اردن تحصنا لتبتغوا عرض الحياه الدنيا ومن يكرههن فان الله من بعد اكراههن غفور رحيم) خير دليل بالتصريح على الدعارة والبغاء .. حرف (ان) اداة شرط .. بمعنى انة لو الفتاة احبت الدعارة تمارسها لا مانع فى ذلك

القران احل البغاء سوره النساء24 - والمحصنات من النساء الا ما ملكت ايمانكم كتاب الله عليكم واحل لكم ما وراء ذلكم ان تبتغوا اموالكم محصنين غير مسافحين فما استمتعتم به منهن فاتوهن اجورهن فريضه ولا جناح عليكم فيما تراضيتم

سورة النساء24 - فما استمتعتم به منهن فاتوهن اجورهن فريضه - المقصود بالاجر هو اجر الزنى وليس الزواج لان مهر الزواج فى الاسلام مقدم بينما اجر الزنى والاستمتاع مؤخر

القران احل البغاء سوره النساء25 - ومن لم يستطع منكم طولا ان ينكح المحصنات المؤمنات فمن ما ملكت ايمانكم من فتياتكم المؤمنات والله اعلم بايمانكم بعضكم من بعض فانكحوهن باذن اهلهن واتوهن اجورهن بالمعروف ​
كما ان قرانك جعل امثالك من النساء ان يهبوا نفوسهن لمحمد لكى ينكحهم ويستمتع بهم (وامراة مؤمنة ان وهبت نفسها للرسول فهى خالصة لك ) .. وجعل من المراة مخلوق للنكاح فقط .. وهذة هى مكانة المراة فى الاسلام :​
مكانه المراه فى القران - المراه مخلوقه للنكاح - وتذرون ما خلق لكم ربكم من ازواجكم يعنى فروج النساء فان الله خلقها للنكاح سوره الشعراء166​
مكانه المراه فى القران - المراه المسلمه نعجه او شاه او بقره او ناقه لان الكل مركوب سوره ص23 ​
مكانه المراه فى القران - هجر النساء فى المضاجع وضربهن سوره النساء34​
مكانه المراه فى القران - قتل المراه المسلمه المرتده بدخول خاذوق حديد من فرجها يخرج من راسها سوره النحل106 

مكانه المراه فى القران - حبس المراه حتى الموت فامسوكهن فى البيوت حتى يتوفاهن الموت او يجعل الله لهن سبيلا 

مكانه المراه فى القران - شهاده المراه نصف شهاده الرجل مهما كانت مكانتها فى المجتمع سوره البقرة282 

مكانه المراه فى القران - الرجال يصلوا فى الصفوف الخلفيه لكى ينظروا مؤخره النساء سوره الحجر24 

مكانه المراه فى القران - نساؤكم حرث لكم فاتوا حرثكم انى شئتم (نكاح دبر المراه)

مكانه المراه فى الاسلام - من حق الرجل ضرب زوجته وهى صاغره 
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=6&Rec=121

مكانه المراه فى الاسلام - كان المسلمون ‏يستمتعون بنكاح المراه ‏بقبضه ‏من التمر والدقيق هكذا رخصت المراه المسلمه فى النكاح
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=1&Rec=3209

مكانه المراه فى الاسلام - ‏ما يقطع الصلاه الكلب والحمار والمراه فقالت عائشه شبهتمونا بالحمير والكلاب
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=841

مكانه المراه فى الاسلام - ان رسول الله ‏قال ‏الشؤم فى المراه والدار والفرس
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=7589

مكانه المراه فى الاسلام - اذا دعا الرجل امراته الى فراشه فابت فبات غضبان عليها لعنتها الملائكه حتى تصبح
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=5060

مكانه المراه فى الاسلام - شهاده امراتين تعادل شهاده رجل لان المراه ناقصه عقل ودين 
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=114&doc=1&IMAGE

مكانه المراه فى الاسلام - النساء ناقصات عقل ودين 
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=509

مكانه المراه فى الاسلام - ‏ان رسول الله ‏قال ‏المراه كالضلع ان اقمتها كسرتها وان استمتعت بها استمتعت بها وفيها عوج
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=7733

مكانه المراه فى الاسلام - لا ترفعن رءوسكن قبل الرجال
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=1&Rec=947

مكانه المراه فى الاسلام - عمر بن الخطاب ينكح النساء فى ادبارهن
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=2906&doc=2​


----------



## christ my lord (14 يناير 2007)

القرآن الكريم عند قراءته باللغة العربية يعتبر تعبد بتلاوته ولكل حرف يقرأ أجر والحسنة بعشرة أمثالها ... وهذا الأجر يحث كل المسلمين تعلم اللغة العربية على قدر استطاعتهم ليكسبوا الثواب ، وبذلك أصبحت اللغة العربية هي أفضل لغات العالم ، وهي اللغة الوحيدة التي تحتوي على أكثر من مليون وثلاثمائة كلمة بل والأعظم من ذلك أن قواعدها ثابت لا يقع عليها تعديل أو تجديد كما يحدث بجميع لغات العالم ولم تضيع وتفنى كما حدث للغة القبطية التي لم تتمكن من الصمود امام اللغة العربية طويلاً بعد الفتح الإسلامي وها هو أنت الآن تتكلم اللغة العربية وتجاهلت اللغة القبطية لأنها لغة تافهة لا أصل لها لأنها مستمدة من اليونانية لأن حروفها الأبجدية مثل اليونانية مع بعد إضافات صغيرة ولم تؤمن بالله .​
طالما ان اللغة العربية افضل اللغات فى العالم حسب قولك الذى ليس لة اى سند من الصحة .. لماذا خلق الله لغات متعددة فكان بالاحرى ان يجعل اللغة العربية هى اللغة الوحيدة فى العالم لكى لا يكون الله ظالم يعطى الايمان حسب اللغة وليس القلب ؟؟؟؟.. لان الايمان بالله ليس لة علاقة باللغة فما ذنب انسان ولد يتكلم لغة غير العربية ان يكون مضطرا للتعلم اللغة العربية العقيمة حتى يؤمن بالله .. هذا الكلام سفية .. كما انك لا تفقهى اى شىء عن اللغة القبطية لاننا نستخدم بالفعل اللغة القبطية فى طقوسنا الدنية حتى الان فهى اذا صامدة امام اللغة العربية التافهة .. كما ان اللغة اليونانية هى اصل اللغات وليست اللغة العربية .. ما هو علاقة الايمان بالله باللغة وقواعدها الثابتة والمتحركة ؟؟؟ .. فانتم مورائين لانكم تاخذوا الثواب بمجرد القراة دون الاعمال الاخرى التى ينبغى ان يتحلى بها الانسان لقربة الى الله وليست القراة فقط فهذا يدل على قمة التخلف والتظاهر بالايمان الصورى .. الايمان واخذ الثواب والعقاب يكون نتيجة الافعال والوسائط الروحية التى يتبعها الانسان فى علاقتة مع الله فهذة الوسائط تتمثل فى اشياء كثيرة غير القراءة العقيمة وهى اسهل شىء ..​
لذلك من كرم الله علينا وعلى كل من يعتنق الإسلام وليس من أصل عربي ويحاول أن يقرأ القرآن بالعربية على قدر استطاعتها ، أكرمه الله بالثواب ضعفي ثواب من يقرئه بطلاقه ... لذلك نجد أن كل المسلمين الذين ليسوا من أصول عربية يتعلمون اللغة العربية بحب واشتياق فأصبحت اللغة العربية هي الأولى في العالم ​
اين كرم الله هنا ؟؟ عندما يجبر الانسان لكى يؤمن بالله يتعلم اللغة العربية؟؟:a82:  واية حكاية القراة ؟؟ هو الدين كلة عندكم مركز على القراة فقط اية الفكرة فى كدة ؟؟؟ واين الافعال الاخرى ؟؟؟؟ ​


----------



## christ my lord (14 يناير 2007)

أولاً : الإيمان بالله لا يحتاج لغة بل يحتاج عاقل .
ثانياً : الكرة الأرضية بها أكثر من 5000 لغة ، فما هي اللغة التي يمكن أن يجتمع عليها البشرية ؟! فإن كانت اللغة الإنجليزية والفرنسية هم اللغتان السائدتان تجارياً وسياسياً إلا أن أكثر من نصف سكان الأرض لا يجيدون قرائتها أو نطقها .​
اولا : انا استعجب على التناقض الرهيب فى كلامك الذى ليس لة اى معنى .. من قبل قلتى لا يجوز التعبد بالتلاوة الا باللغة العربية .. والان تقولى الايمان بالعقل وليس اللغة .. كيف هذا .. ويوجد شرط اساسى للتعلم اللغة العربية حتى يتعبد بالتلاوة .. هل انت تعى ماذا تكتبين ام انك فى حالة هرتلة ؟؟؟؟
ثانيا : اللغة الفرنسية والانجليزية هى السائدة كما قلتى .. لماذا لم يجعل الله اللغة العربية هى السائدة فى العالم طالما هى اللغة الافضل .. ومن جهة اخرى حتى يكون الايمان اسهل وايسر ؟؟؟ الله قادر على كل شىء لماذا لم يفعل مثل ذلك ؟؟؟؟... كما انك تقولين واكثر من نصف سكان الارض لا يجدون قرائتها ونطقها .. اذا كيف يتكلمون بها ؟؟؟ واين الدليل على ذلك ؟؟؟​
فلا تحاول أن تدعي أن اللغة العربية تعرقل الإيمان بالله ، فها أنت تتحدث بها وتكتب بها ولا تفقه من قواعدها شيء والأعجب أنك لا تؤمن بالله ، علماً بأن أكثر المسلمين ليست لغتهم الأولى هي العربية .​
انا لا احاول ان ادعى شىء بل انا اتكلم بالعقل والمنطق .. وكيف عرفتى اننى اتحدث بها واكتب ولا افقة شىء من قواعدها ؟؟ .. فكيف لى اذا ان اكتب واتكلم دون معرفة قواعد اللغة التى اكتب بها واقراها .. كيف ؟؟؟:a82: .... والاعجب من ذلك .. ما هو علاقة ايمانى بالله وبمعرفة اللغة وقواعدهاااااااااااا ؟؟؟؟؟ شىء عجيب فعلااااااااااااااا ...... هل الايمان بالله شرطة الاساسى ان اكون فقية فى اللغة ؟؟؟​
فإن كانت اللغة العربية صعب عليك ، فالعيب ليس في اللغة بل العيب منك ، لأننا لو جئنا بشخص فرنسي وقلنا له أن هناك من يتكلم لغة ولا يعلم قواعدها .. فعلى الفور سيسخر ويقول أن هذا الشخص ... ، فهمت ؟ .

ومن اين عرفتى ان اللغة العربية صعبة على؟؟؟؟؟ وما علاقة الشخص الفرنسى بان هناك شخص يتكلم لغة ولا يعرف قواعدها ؟؟؟ لماذا اخترتى شخص فرنسى بالذات هل الفرانسيون يشكلون بالنسبة لكى الحكم العادل ام ماذا ؟؟؟ .. كما انة واضح ان مستواكى فى النقاش ينم على مدى الحقارة والقذارة القرانية التى استقيتيها منذ نعومة اظافرك ...

كما ان قرانك هذا ليس لة اى قيمة .. لانة يوجد بة اخطاء تاريخية ولغوية وجغرافية ..... هذا بينما هناك العديد من الأدلة التى تثبت أن القرآن قد عبثت به الأيدى. فلا يعرف أحد أين توجد النسخ الأصلية للقرآن. أما القرآن الذى بين أيدينا فيسمى "قرآن عثمان" وقد جُمع بعد موت محمد بزمن طويل. لابد أن يكون قد فُقدت أجزاء من القرآن الأصلى بعد موت الكثير من حفظة القرآن أو قتلهم فى الغزوات والحروب. وقد جمع عثمان الخليفة الثالث لمحمد ما تبقى من القرآن ورتبه طبقاً لحجم السور وليس طبقاً للتسلسل الزمنى لنزولها، ثم أحرق كل النسخ الأخرى الموجودة. فالمرء لايملك إلا أن يتساءل: لماذا أحرق عثمان كل النسخ الموجودة من القرآن إن لم يكن يقصد إخفاء شىء ما ؟
أما الكتاب المقدس فقد صمد أمام محك الزمن. والكلام عن تحريف الكتاب المقدس لا يقبله المنطق أو التاريخ.
لا يمكن أن توجه للمسيحيين أو اليهود تهمة تحريف كتبهم المقدسة، وذلك لأنهم أولا لم يكن لهم أى مصلحة فى مثل هذا العمل. وإذا إفترضنا أنهم حرفوه فإنهم لن يسفكوا دماءهم دفاعاً عنه. فى سفر الرؤيا يضع الله عقاباً شديداً على كل من يزيد أو يحذف من كلام الله.
"لأنى أشهد لكل من يسمع أقوال نبوة هذا الكتاب إن كان أحد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة فى هذا الكتاب وإن كان يحذف من أقوال كتاب هذه النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ومن المدينة المقدسة ومن المكتوب فى هذا الكتاب". رؤيا 18:12و19
واليهود أيضاً قد أمروا بأن لا يرتكبوا هذه الجريمة الشنعاء:
"لا تزيدوا على الكلام الذى أنا أوصيكم به ولا تنقصوا منه لكى تحفظوا وصايا الرب إلهكم التى أنا أوصيكم بها". تثنية 2:4
بالإضافة إلى ذلك نجد أن الدلائل التاريخية والعلمية تظهر أن المسيحيين واليهود لم يغيروا من كتبهم. فقد عثر على الكثير من المخطوطات للنسخ الأولى من الكتاب المقدس عبر السنين وتبين أنها مطابقة للنسخة التى بين أيدينا الآن. وفيما يلى قائمة لبعض هذه المخطوطات الشهيرة.
النسخة السينائية - وقد نسخت فى منتصف القرن الرابع الميلادى أى ما يقرب من 270 سنة قبل الإسلام. وتتضمن كل العهد الجديد وجزء كبيراً من العهد القديم. وهى محفوظة الآن فى المتحف البريطانى.
النسخة الإسكندرية - وقد نسخت فى أوائل القرن الخامس الميلادى أى ما يزيد عن 200 سنه قبل الإسلام وتشتمل على الكتاب المقدس كله فيما عدا بعض الصفحات القليلة التى فقدت. وهى محفوظة فى المتحف البريطانى.
النسخة الفاتيكانية - وقد نسخت فى أوائل القرن الرابع الميلادى أى ما يقرب من 300 سنه قبل الإسلام. وتشتمل على كل الكتاب المقدس. وهى محفوظة فى مكتبة الفاتيكان فى روما.
هذا بالإضافه إلى المخطوطات الأخرى مثل النسخة الأفراميه ولفائف البحر الميت وآلاف النسخ أو أجزاء النسخ من الكتاب المقدس فى العصور الأولى والتى تثبت بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أن الكتاب المقدس لا يمكن أن يكون قد امتدت اليه يد التحريف أو الإفساد.

هل يناقض الله نفسه ؟
كثير من قصص الكتاب المقدس التى إقتبسها القرآن نجد أنها تتناقض مع نصوص الكتاب المقدس. وإليك بعض الأمثلة:
قصة قايين وهابيل
بعد أن قتل قايين أخاه هابيل، يقول القرآن أن الغراب أراه كيف يوارى سوءة أخيه (سورة المائدة 31:5). هذا لا يوجد فى الكتاب المقدس.
قصة نوح والفلك
1- يقول القرآن فى سورة هود 42:11و43 أن أحد أبناء نوح رفض أن يدخل الفلك فغرق فى الفيضان. بينما يقول الكتاب المقدس أن جميع أولاد نوح الثلاثة دخلوا الفلك معه ونجوا من الفيضان (تكوين 7:7).
2- فى سورة هود 44:11 يقول القرآن أن الفلك قد رسى على جبل الجودى، بينما يقول الكتاب المقدس أن الجبل هو جبل أراراط (تكوين 4:8).
قصة ابراهيم
1- طبقآ للقرآن أب إبراهيم هو آزر (سورة الأنعام 74:6) بينما يقول الكتاب المقدس أن إسمه كان تارح (تكوين 26:11).
2- يقول القرآن أن ابراهيم كان له إبنان، بينما يقول الكتاب المقدس أن أبناءه كانوا ثمانية.
3- يقول القرآن أن بعض نسل إبراهيم عاشوا فى وادى مكة (سورة إبراهيم 37:14) بينما يقول الكتاب المقدس أنهم عاشوا فى حبرون (تكوين 18:13).
4- يقول القرآن أن إبراهيم كان له زوجتان، بينما يقول الكتاب المقدس أنه كان له ثلاث زوجات.
5- يقول القرآن أن إبراهيم قد بنى الكعبة (سورة البقرة 125:2-127) بينما لا يوجد ذكر لهذا فى الكتاب المقدس.
قصة موسى
1- يقول القرآن أن من تبنت موسى كانت زوجة فرعون (سورة القصص 9:28) بينما يقول الكتاب المقدس أنها كانت إبنة فرعون (خروج 5:‌2).
2- يقول القرآن أن هامان عاش فى مصر أثناء زمن موسى (سورة القصص 6:28) بينما يقول الكتاب المقدس أنه عاش فى بلاد فارس أثناء ملك أحشويروش (إستر 1:3).
قصة مريم أم يسوع
1- يقول القرآن أن هارون كان أخو مريم أم يسوع (سورة مريم 28:19) بينما يقول الكتاب المقدس أن هارون عاش قبل مريم أم يسوع بـ1300 سنه (العدد 59:26).
2- يقول القرآن أن مريم قد ولدت يسوع تحت جذع النخله (سورة مريم 23:19) بينما يقول الكتاب المقدس أنه ولد فى مذود البقر (لوقا 7:2)
3- يقول القرآن أن يسوع قد تكلم وأجرى المعجزات فى الوقت الذى كان طفلاً صغيراً (سورة مريم 24:19-26) بينما لا يذكر الكتاب المقدس شيئاً من هذا.
4- يقول القرآن أن زكريا لم يتكلم لمدة ثلاثة أيام (سورة مريم 10:19) بينما يقول الكتاب المقدس أنه لم يتكلم حتى مولد الطفل (أى لمدة 9 شهور) (لوقا 20:1).

هل يرتكب الله هذه الأخطاء ؟
يعتقد المسلمون أن القرآن هو كلام الله مباشرة. ولأن الله معصوم من الخطأ، فإنه من المفروض أن يكون القرآن معصوماً أيضاً من الخطأ. ولكن بفحص القرآن نجد الكثير من التعبيرات التى لا تتمشى مع الحقائق العلمية الثابتة. إنه من غير المقبول أن ننسب مثل هذه الأخطاء إلى إنسان متعلم، فكيف يمكن نسبها إلى الله العارف بكل شىء؟
إن قائمة أخطاء القرآن طويلة جداً وهى مغطاة بالتفصيل فى مراجع أخرى. ولكن المساحة المحدودة هنا تسمح لنا بذكر بعض الأمثلة فقط. إن هدفنا هو أن نتساءل ما إذا كان الله يمكن أن يرتكب هذه الأخطاء، وما إذا كان الله هو فى الحقيقة هو الذى كتب القرآن.

أخطاء جغرافية
الأرض ثابتة
"خلق السموات بغير عمد ترونها وألقى فى الأرض رواسى أن تميد بكم وبث فيها من كل دابة وأنزلنا من السماء ماء فأنبتنا فيها من كل زوج كريم". سورة لقمان 10:31
الشمس تغرب فى عين حمئة
" حتى اذا بلغ مغرب الشمس وجدها تغرب فى عين حمئة ووجد عندها قوماً قلنا يا ذا القرنين إما أن تعذب وإما أن تتخذ فيهم حسناً". سورة الكهف 86:18

أخطاء تاريخية
فرعون بنى برج بابل فى مصر
"وقال فرعون يا أيها الملأ ما علمت لكم من إله غيرى فأوقد لى ياهامان على الطين فاجعل لى صرحاً. لعلى أطلع إلى إله موسى وإنى لأظنه من الكاذبين". سورة القصص 38:28
الاسكندر الأكبر كان نبياً
"ويسألونك عن ذى القرنين قل سأتلوا عليكم منه ذِكراً. إنّا مكنّا له فى الأرض وأتيناه من كل شىء سبباً فاتبع سبباً حتى إذا بلغ مغرب الشمس وجدها تغرب فى عين حمئة ووجد عندها قوماً قلنا ياذا القرنين إما أن تعذب وإما أن تتخذ فيهم حسناً قال أما من ظلم سوف نعذبه ثم يرد إلى ربه فيعذبه عذاباً نكراً. وأما من آمن وعمل صالحاً فله جزاء الحسنى وسنقول له من أمرنا يسراً". سورة الكهف 83:18-88
أخطاء أخلاقية
إباحة الحنث فى اليمين
"لا يؤاخذكم الله باللغو فى إيمانكم ولكن يؤاخذكم بما كسبت قلوبكم والله غفور حليم". سورة البقرة 225:2
إباحة القتل
"يا أيها النبى حرض المؤمنين على القتال إن يكن منكم عشرون صابرون يغلبوا مائتين وإن يكن منكم مائه يغلبوا ألفاً من الذين كفروا بأنهم قوم لا يفقهون". سورة الأنفال 65:8
إباحة الخداع
"لا يؤاخذكم الله باللغو فى إيمانكم ولكن يؤاخذكم بما عقدتم الإيمان فكفارته إطعام عشرة مساكين من أوسط ما تطعمون أهليكم أو كسوتهم أو تحرير رقبة فمن لم يجد فصيام ثلاثة أيام ذلك كفارة إيمانكم إذا حلفتهم واحفظوا إيمانكم كذلك يبيّن الله لكم آياته لعلكم تشكرون". سورة المائدة 89:5
أخطاء علمية
جثة تستند على عصا لمدة سنة
"فلما قضينا عليه (سليمان) الموت ما دلهم على موته إلا دابة الأرض (دودة) تأكل منساته (عصاه) فلما خر تبينت الجن أن لو كانوا يعلمون الغيب مالبثوا فى العذاب المهين". سورة سبا 14:34
نومة تستغرق 309 عاماً
"ولبثوا فى كهفهم ثلاث مئه سنين وازدادوا تسعاً". سورة الكهف25:18
أخطاء قانونية

جلد الشاهد
"الذين يرمون المحصنات ثم لم يأتوا بأربعة شهداء فاجلدوهم ثمانين جلدة ولا تقبلوا لهم شهادة أبداً وأولئك هم الفاسقون". سورة النور 4:24
الله يبيح أخذ الغنائم
"واعلموا إنما غنمتم من شىء فإن لله خمسه وللرسول ولذى القربى واليتامى والمساكين وابن السبيل إن كنتم آمنتم بالله وما أنزلنا على عبدنا يوم الفرقان يوم التقى الجمعان والله على كل شىء قدير" سورة الأنفال 4​


----------



## twety (15 يناير 2007)

*ايه يايوساب الاضطهاد ده*
*بلاش كده*
*وبعدين تعالى هنا بقى*
*مين المصيبه ولا الخايب ولا...........*
*انتوا طبعا*
*ماتلفوش وتدوروا*
*اهو  انتوا بقى:smil13: *


----------



## christ my lord (15 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> *ايه يايوساب الاضطهاد ده*
> *بلاش كده*
> *وبعدين تعالى هنا بقى*
> *مين المصيبه ولا الخايب ولا...........*
> ...



ههههههههههه انتى نسيتى انى انا رئيس حزب المحبة .. ويا ستى حقك عليا معلش دى مجرد دعابة ليس اكثر ..​


----------



## ابن الفادي (16 يناير 2007)

*بامانة صعبت عليا الستات 

من كل هذه التهم وهذه القنابل

بل صواريخ ارض ارض

 حيه مصيبة قاضية نائبة هاويه

بصراحة كده مظلومات 

الكلمة كده صح يا يوساب 

لحسن يطلع واحد مؤدب يقلي 

الكلمة غلط وناقصة شدة و لا كسرة 

رحمة بنصنا الحلو يا جماعة

يا ساتر الستر استر علينا 

وارحمنا 

يالله العظيم الابدي*


----------



## twety (16 يناير 2007)

*مش بقولك*
*تستحق وبجدارة*
*تكون المتحدث الرسمى للنص الحلو :smil12: *


----------



## ابن الفادي (16 يناير 2007)

*مرسي يا توتي
ده شئ واجب علينا
تعالي الي صفحة
محاولة اقامة حزب جديد
بنفس المنتدي*


----------



## ابن الفادي (16 يناير 2007)

*هي دي صورتك 
وانت صغيرة يا توتي*


----------



## twety (16 يناير 2007)

*ايون*
*هى ياباشا*
*ايه رايكوا مش بجد*
*البنات دى عسل *
*ونعمه ربنا بعتهالكوا على الارض*
:smil12:                  :smil12:                :smil12:


----------



## ابن الفادي (16 يناير 2007)

*هما لو كلهم حلوين زيك كده 

يبقي مفيش اعتراض علي كلامك*


----------



## christ my lord (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ظلم اللغة العربيه للمرأه!!!!!!!!!*

*الف شكر على مروركم جميعاً .. ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## gift (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ظلم اللغة العربيه للمرأه!!!!!!!!!*

ميرسي ليك


----------



## christ my lord (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ظلم اللغة العربيه للمرأه!!!!!!!!!*



gift قال:


> ميرسي ليك


 
*الف شكر على مرورك .. ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ظلم اللغة العربيه للمرأه!!!!!!!!!*

يافادية يافراشة يامرورة تعالوا بسرعة نعمل حزب الستات 
ونرد على حزب الرجالة دول ونوريهم شغلهم واننا مصايب 
انا عارفة ياختى امال بتجروا ورانا ليه 
ياجماعة محدش يفهمنى غلط انا بس جاية اهدى النفوس 
وارفع راية فليسقط الر00000000000000000000000000000000
كملوها انتوا بقى انا مليش دعوة 
:smil13:


----------



## christ my lord (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ظلم اللغة العربيه للمرأه!!!!!!!!!*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> يافادية يافراشة يامرورة تعالوا بسرعة نعمل حزب الستات
> ونرد على حزب الرجالة دول ونوريهم شغلهم واننا مصايب
> انا عارفة ياختى امال بتجروا ورانا ليه
> ياجماعة محدش يفهمنى غلط انا بس جاية اهدى النفوس
> ...


 
*هههههههههههههههه*

*اية دة كلة بقة دة جذاتى انى بظهر ظلم المراة .. خير تعمل شر تلقى*

*ربنا على المفترى هههههههههههههه*

*الف شكر على مرورك .. ونورتى الموضوع .. ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------

